# 25RSS and drape door



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

Hi folks, I did this mod to isolate and increase the area between the kitchen and the bunks to provide privacy for changing of clothes.

What I did was to install a drape slide rail and drape that runs along the bathroom wall next to the slide and ends at the cabnet / refer. When not in use the drape folds nicely against the wall next to the slide and when used the drape provides a door increasing the area for changing cloths. As a extra it also isolates the living area from the bunks so the kids have a semi-private room.

All the parts including the drape cost $30.00 and were purchased at Walts RV (love the place). The only down side is that all the other drapes we have are tan and the new one is green but if fits and matches very nice by picking up the green in the ceiling border. Works out nice and was easy to do. Kirk

There are a couple of pic's posted in my gallery


----------



## Travelers Rest (Feb 27, 2004)

BOY!! Now there is a man who listens well to his wife!! How can I tell that ?? Becasue he said....

_the new one is green but if fits and matches very nice by picking up the green in the ceiling border.
_
Hahaha... just a friendly jab







Got any pics of the mod?

Steve


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

Steve you got it, she say's I have selective hearing. After 18 years I know when to listen, expecailly when it comes to working on the outback. Now yardwork goes kind of like" I thought you meant the boy's". Kirk


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I installed our privacy curtain with a large spring rod. It stays in place nicely, even while traveling.


----------

